
Hacker ‘Phineas Fisher’ Speaks on Camera for the First Time–Through a Puppet - miraj
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/hacker-phineas-fisher-hacking-team-puppet
======
miraj
also of note, his explanation on the method of the hack:
[https://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-vigilante-who-
hacked-h...](https://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-vigilante-who-hacked-
hacking-team-explains-how-he-did-it)

